
On Toxic Femininity - jseliger
https://quillette.com/2018/07/09/on-toxic-femininity/
======
oldmancoyote
Seeing the existence of toxic femininity acknowledged only brings out the
pain, the bitterness and the loneliness suffered in a long life of such abuse.
No acknowledgement, however admirably expressed, can undo that damage nor
justify my forgiving it.

